# Central Florida Cichlid Club



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

*Would you be interested in a Central Flordia Cichlid Club or a Cichlid Sprecific Flordia Club?*​
Yes666.67%Yes, and would be willing to help establish club222.22%No111.11%


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

I still can't find any clubs in the area that aren't of Koi or pond focus so I wanted to start a poll to see if there were even enough potential members or people with interest in a club to consider starting one. If you have a serious interest and would be willing to brainstorm on starting one PM me or comment after voting on the poll! Thanks!


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

You could try looking into the Tampa Bay Aquarium Society. They meet at the Florida Aquarium in tampa at 7:00pm on the second monday of each month.

I'm sure they have some cichlidoholics there.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

I have already looked into them and I really want something more geared towards Cichlids specifically. I just don't want to drive two hours to Tampa twice a month and Cichlids might not even be on the agenda. I'm really shocked that Florida in general doesn't have something like this already and the state has so many hobbyist/breeders residing in the state!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The only club in my area (NYC) is general fish, not cichlids specifically. You just find the cichlid-keepers when you arrive and have a mini-meeting, LOL.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

LOL that's funny and that's pretty much what I got from researching on the general aquarium clubs and societies. I would just like to change that and have a cichlid specific club. Maybe this is too generalized and that is why they haven't worked in the past and have to widen the views of the clubs to bring in more members? I guess I'm just bias and feel that cichlids and their hobbyists are superior haha


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Clubs are really struggling for membership and to get members to attend overall. Best of luck with your efforts. :thumb:


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

come check out the TBAS. we have tons of members who keep cichlids. and yes the meetings dont always pertain to cichlids but thats ok.

I keep mostly cichlids but still love talking about fish in general. and besides you get to talk about all other things fishy. we also go on collecting trips and find great native and non-native species.

with all the farmers here raising cichlids you think there would be a specific club for them, but alas there is not. there is also a club in south flordia called gold coast. theres some guy down there named chuck davis, i think he collects cichlids or something. and around here in tampa is another guy, don conkle, here has some larger cichlids. :fish:


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

yeah I have a friend of mine that lives in the Bay Area so I have been thinking about checking that out. I think that he said they meet the second monday of every month or something?


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

dreday said:


> come check out the TBAS. we have tons of members who keep cichlids. and yes the meetings dont always pertain to cichlids but thats ok.
> 
> I keep mostly cichlids but still love talking about fish in general. and besides you get to talk about all other things fishy. we also go on collecting trips and find great native and non-native species.
> 
> with all the farmers here raising cichlids you think there would be a specific club for them, but alas there is not. there is also a club in south flordia called gold coast. theres some guy down there named chuck davis, i think he collects cichlids or something. and around here in tampa is another guy, don conkle, here has some larger cichlids. :fish:


dreday, I live in Tampa and was planning on attending a meeting. Mondays are a bit tricky for me as I usually end up working a little later. Probably Septembers meeting if everythinbg works out right.


----------



## SYcichlid (Jul 14, 2005)

You might want to give a call over to Daytona Aquarium and speak to the owner Gary to find out if there are any clubs over in the Daytona area. He specializes in cichlids


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Nice I will do that! Do you know him personally so that I could give him a reference point on to how I got his name?


----------



## SYcichlid (Jul 14, 2005)

I don't know him personally, just from stopping in once and a while to look around. Next time your in the Daytona area you should stop by.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

I am!!! try looking for an all mbuna club!! rflmao. you make it, I'll join it and bring three others.


----------



## mr_dorito (Jun 16, 2013)

Like the idea but I can't join cause I'm in Canada


----------



## Bugcrusher (Jun 30, 2013)

Lakeland, here in Fl, getting started witha 150 gal for african lakes.....very interested, and now a member of the Tampa Bay Reef club for marine fish also. Tell me more abot the TBAS or have a link?


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/407179469395240/


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

tbas1.com

we have a meeting tonight, check out the webpage for all the details.


----------

